#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Henry Kister Distillation-3books: Operation-Design-Troubleshooting

## belisarius

Henry Kister Distillation-3books: Operation-Design-Troubleshooting:







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 :Courage: See More: Henry Kister Distillation-3books: Operation-Design-Troubleshooting

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

great job, thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

great work
distillation design and operation are easily available but troubleshooting is rarely

by fortune link is still alive since may 2008

Thanks 
belisarius

----------


## sid.shakil

Khurram bhai request to Plz. uplod the book.

When i clicked the link above following error msg appeared "**YOU ARE NOT AUTHORIZED TO ACCESS THIS WEB PAGE AS PER THE DOT COMPLIANCE*

----------


## belisarius

New link on RapidGator:




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sid.shakil

Jazaa :Cocksure: kallah Kahir,
Aap Ka bohat bohat shukriya!
Thanks a lot.
Searching "Troubleshooting" since 2 yrs.

----------


## Viet Cuong

Can you reupload this file again? Or just "Distillation Troubleshooting" file, please. I really really need it.

----------


## belisarius

this link working:





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Viet Cuong

> this link working:



Thank you belisarius* but I cannot access the file from my country. Can you reupload it onto GoogleDrive* Mediafire* Dropbox*... I cannot access rapidgator.net

Hope you have a nice day and a merry Christmas

----------


## belisarius

Dropbox:




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Viet Cuong

Many thanks for your help. I am so appreciate. 
I hope you have a wonderful holiday and a happy new year.

----------


## mengazaa

Distillation Operation_Henry Kister
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mengazaa

Distillation Design_ Henry Kister


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Henry Kister Distillation-3books: Operation-Design-Troubleshooting

----------


## mengazaa

Practical Distillation Technology_ Henry Kister
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Alroman

Thanks

----------

